# barium enema



## aussiegal66 (Aug 19, 2003)

Could anyone please tell me how reliable/precise a barium enema isThanks Rose


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi there. I've had this test done. Not bad. I do know that nothing's as accurate and precise as the colonoscopy. HOwever, the barium enema is close as it is a test that can view the entire colon due to the radioactive material they use. The downfall with this is that if they do find any polyps, they can't remove them as they could with a colonoscopy. You can't have biopsies done with this test either. If you have a choice, go for the colonoscopy. Great sedation makes you fall asleep and not feel a thing!


----------

